# Latvian Citizenship



## Marselledk (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi all 

I want to find out whether anyone has more info on the following possible citizenship.

My great grandfather was born in Latvia (Tukums) in 1881. He later then moved to South Africa (the year, as well as reasons I do not know). According to some sites, you can gain citizenship based on the following:

Documents that confirm the eligibility of acquiring citizenship based on ethnic origin:
1. Document that confirms ancestor’s place of residence in territory of Latvia between 1881 and June 17, 1940; 
2. Documents proving relationship to the ancestor;
3. Documents confirming ethnic background (passports, birth/marriage certificates etc.)
4. Confirmation of Latvian language exam being passed.

Are there any way that I will be able to gain citizenship based on this? if the lineage is too far out, is my mother able to apply, and if she meets all the requirements and is successful in her application, are we as her children able to apply? (All over the age of 25). Does anyone have more info or had similar experiences concerning Latvian citizenship specifically?


----------

